# biibiis landscaping services :)



## biibii (May 18, 2020)

hello my friends! due to new ways to find nmt and staf fragments (*cough*duping*cough*) my previous business has gone out of service
HOWEVER, i have decided to get a bit creative and see if this would work!
at the time being i am only taking tbt so i can feed my insane collectible addiction.
i will be offering a variety of services for a flat rate of 40 tbt for one, and an additional 15 tbt per extra service! this way i can incentivize customers into buying more than one service!

the services i will be providing:
weeding
flower watering 
tree relocating
bush relocating
flower relocating

if you need every single tree on your island moved, i will do it, and so on 

please comment below if you are interested ​


----------



## biibii (May 18, 2020)

bump


----------



## biibii (May 18, 2020)

bump


----------



## biibii (May 18, 2020)

bump


----------



## biibii (May 18, 2020)

bump


----------



## cohanmills (May 19, 2020)

would you take 10 tbt for u to pull out my weeds?

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020

nvm nly just read it properrly


----------



## biibii (May 20, 2020)

bump


----------



## Celes (May 20, 2020)

Hi! I'm interested in some flower relocating. Would it include digging up and throwing away flowers as well?


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

hihi, do u do flower removal too


----------

